# Laptop screen brightness is low



## dell_vostro (Sep 15, 2011)

The last time I switched on my dell vostro laptop I realized that the *brightness is very low* (it's almost impossible to read it).

First I tried to adjust the brightness with the *FN + arrows combination but it didn't work*. Also I don't think it is a hardver problem as when I'm restarting the notebook for a few seconds, while windows starts it has the normal brightness.

No more problems have occured and when pressing fn+F8 the normal brightness comes back for a few seconds but flickers.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello dell vostro and welcome to TSF,

I am going to say you do have a hardware problem and it is most likely the inverter board that controls the CCFL back-light.

Could You provide us with the full model number for your Vostro? (or the Service Tag #)


----------



## dell_vostro (Sep 15, 2011)

Service tag: 595FXK1

I've found a similar story here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/monitor-brightness-problem-164575.html
Following Mike's insrtuctions I have now the 32-bit dell diagnostic package on an external usb drive but i don't know how to run the package or how it will help to solve my problem.

thanks


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The diagnostic program will not fix or find a backlight related issue.

The flickering that you described;



dell_vostro said:


> the normal brightness comes back for a few seconds but flickers.


... is indicative of failing inverter or lamp. I am leaning toward the inverter because you, usually, notice dimming, uneven lighting, and/or discoloration when a CCFL fails.

The inverter board is located at the bottom of the LCD panel. You will need to remove the display assembly from the laptops base and split the bezel to access the LCD panel and inverter boards.

The inverter will have a part number label on it you can use for cross reference for ordering a new one.

Also, here is the service manual to assist you in locating and Identifying (as well as removing) the inverter for replacement.

Documentation


----------



## dell_vostro (Sep 15, 2011)

I was leaning towards inverter problems as well, according to other threads and comments. thanks for your advices. I'll let you know here if I'll succeed with it.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Also, if you need any more assistance or pointers while performing the replacement, feel free to ask.


----------



## dvdnext (Sep 13, 2011)

is it possible to adjust light in configuration screen? my fn+** keys doesnt work either i just click on power management and look if u can adjust it there somehow.


----------



## dell_vostro (Sep 15, 2011)

no result with this method. and as I mentioned at the beginning it was flickering. it must be a hardver problem.


----------

